# First Time Prep for Walleye Run



## ThePsychProf (Jul 19, 2021)

Hey folks, this is my first time posting on here and I was wondering folks could point me in the direction of a good beginner’s guide to fishing the Maumee Walleye Run in the spring?

a bit about me: I was born and raised in the rural south, and grew up doing 90% of my fishing in local farm ponds. Dad was a minister and granddad was the local mail carrier, so we knew everyone and I had permission to fish every pond in a 20 mile radius. Anyway, life and school and jobs brought me to Ohio (first for a phd at Case and then for a job at BGSU as a prof), and I dropped fishing as a pastime for a decade. I started fishing again last year and have really gotten back into it (go at least once a week and typically get a few casts in 3 or 4 days stopping off at a pond on the way home from work). I take the 6 and 8 year old as much as I can, though I love my alone time out there too.

living in wood county for the past five years, I’m aiming to try out the Maumee walleye run this upcoming March/April and I’m curious if folks have any major tips or favorite resources for it. I’m fairly up to speed on the obvious gear needed and the state regulations and such, but I’d welcome any thoughts you more experienced anglers might have.

We don’t have walleye runs back in North Carolina, so this is going to be a new adventure for me. (Also, if you have any recommendations for fishing holes in wood county, Bowling green and whatnot, I’d love to hear them!)


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

I would buy this book now and study


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I don’t go on a weekend, not as crowded, but still a lot of fisherman. IMO it’s better from a smallish boat( I like my 16ft), gives you a little more space. I think you have to kinda develope a feel for letting the jig bounce on the bottom and detecting a hit. Contrary to what some say, I’ve found almost everyone to be nice while fishing the run. I’m thinking morrowtucky mike gave some great advice


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

A few pointers:

get a good quality pair of waders, especially for the early part of the run. I use two pair, 5mil 1200gram for early season and non insulated for later on. Get them broke in before the run and get used to wearing them in strong current.

Use a good quality braid mainline. Don’t be the guy breaking off 100’ of mono and everyone else in the drift gets caught in it. I use 20# power pro with a 12# floro leader.

Use a decent rod with good sensitivity and good backbone. I prefer a medium x-fast rod. My main rod for the run is a St. Croix Eyecon 6’8” medium x-fast. Leave the whippy Ugly Stiks at home.

Definately know how and be able to tie knots standing in the water while holding your rod. The guys that walk back to the bank to retie usually lose their spots.

pm with any specific questions


----------



## ThePsychProf (Jul 19, 2021)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> A few pointers:
> 
> get a good quality pair of waders, especially for the early part of the run. I use two pair, 5mil 1200gram for early season and non insulated for later on. Get them broke in before the run and get used to wearing them in strong current.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I've ordered the book. It was already on my radar, so I'm glad to see someone endorse it. I've been fishing the Maumee periodically for few months, but nothing serious, so these tips are helpful. I was planning on adding one or two St. Croix rods to my arsenal this Christmas, so I'll look into the Eyecon. Tying while standing and holding has been a skill I've picked up already (fishing with kids has given me more time to practice tying, untangling, cutting, and retying), but practicing that in the river current is something I'll aim to do these coming months.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Get on FishUSA’s email list. They have the Eyecons on sale periodically. That’s about as high end of a rod that I’ll use for the run. Can’t see using a $240 AvidX or something similar and taking a dunk and loosing it. Lol


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

FishUSA has 20% of Eyecons tonight


----------



## ThePsychProf (Jul 19, 2021)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> FishUSA has 20% of Eyecons tonight


Just put an order in!


----------

